# Idea for a new Agile (Kahler content!)



## Groff (Mar 11, 2009)

So Darren mentioned the he doesn't need to be the one to pitch ideas all the time, so with the help of Randy wub I have a mock up of an idea for a different Agile 7.

The basic idea is to make a 7-string version of this:







But add a Kahler, and put that sexy intrepid headstock onto it.

Here's the mockup:






As for other options, to save time and trouble, I think we can work within current Interceptor finish options, Flame tops, quilt tops, in red and green (or even one of those sexy purple ones) and an ebony board.

Of course things like a "Pro" model with EMGs would be an option, but this mockup is very basic. I want to kick the idea around.

As for a name, I'd like to stick with Interceptor, but add something to the name (Like how the extended ones are 747's, or How Schecter called the Active Blackjacks "ATX").


Thoughts?


_*UPDATE edited 8/29/09*_


Okay. So far the idea is to have that Douglas body, with hopes of having the Kahler on it. If all else fails we could try making a model with a LFR, and a hipshot style bridge (To keep with the sleek profile we're after, rather than having a TOM bridge). I'm thinking solid colors will keep the cost down, and if it isn't cost prohibitive, have nice tops on "pro" models. With the pro models, i'd like to shoot for Blackouts, because with them being passive sized, you can mix and match with a MUCH larger variety should you want to replace them down the road, rather than being limited to EMG style routes. I'd also like to make the standard models bolt-on construction. Agiles neck joints and heels are VERY comfortable, and have almost a neck-thru feel anyway. Plus that'll help keep cost down as well.

And just as a side thought, since there are single coils in the T7... Perhaps adding a single coil to the middle? (I'm not set on this, but if enough people would like that, then cool)

Thanks to HammerAndSickle for suggesting a name - Agile Spirit. I like it, seeing as it fits the S or Soloist pattern by starting with an S, and fits with current Agile naming schemes. Darren also suggested Intruder, since it goes with the "Interceptor" theme(Interceptor, Intrepid, Intruder etc...). Both are great ideas, if this goes through, we'll put it up to a vote, unless Kurt has something to say (He hasn't chimed in at all yet)


Some renders in color! (Personally I think the red one all the way at the bottom is SEXY as hell!)



Randy said:


> Based on the ideas Groff and I have been kicking around, here's generally what we're looking at.
> 
> *Standard Model:*
> 
> ...


----------



## RazerX666 (Mar 11, 2009)

Cool idea, Love the kahler... but you need to remember the locknut. We don't want a reenactment of the Gibson shred X and V. And I don't think a 27" baritone scale would hurt either...


----------



## Groff (Mar 11, 2009)

RazerX666 said:


> Cool idea, Love the kahler... but you need to remember the locknut. We don't want a reenactment of the Gibson shred X and V. And I don't think a 27" baritone scale would hurt either...



The locknut will be there. This is just a basic mockup.

Scale will either be 25.5 or 27. Or both. Agile has 25.5 and 27 interceptors. So why not cater to both with this?


----------



## synrgy (Mar 11, 2009)

this is just my personal aethetic taste, but I feel like the horns are too rounded, more akin to an Ibanez S than an RG..


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 11, 2009)

synrgy said:


> this is just my personal aethetic taste, but I feel like the horns are too rounded, more akin to an Ibanez S than an RG..



More like a Jackson Soloist IMO. I dig it, I might even pick one up if there's a run. I'd prefer 27 inch scale. Finish and stuff I don't really care about, unless the guitar is like $1k, in which case I probably wouldn't buy an Agile


----------



## snuif09 (Mar 11, 2009)

i like the reversed headstock of the interceptor more  also a cool idea since they dont have kahlers


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 11, 2009)

What about using the SX SEG body style?


----------



## Apophis (Mar 11, 2009)

Also remember that Kahler bridges are not so cheap after all, so that combo could be a little more than everyone expect


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 11, 2009)

Apophis said:


> Also remember that Kahler bridges are not so cheap after all, so that combo could be a little more than everyone expect



Yeah, retail is $310 for the Kahler and lock nut, would definitely drive the price up. Could use the cheaper licensed Floyd lock nut though, the ones at wammiworld.com are $70  I imagine his are a lot cheaper, and you don't really need to worry about a lock nut so much.


----------



## The Echthros (Mar 11, 2009)

i dont think for the kahler hybrid series that the price is so much...in fact i know theyre not...

Kahler 7327 seven string tremolo system

still much more than a liscensed trem though

oh...and might I add for trademark noteriety...the agile intrepid headstock should BE THE Agile headstock

really further sets it apart from ibanez and the lot


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah, it's $240 for the trem, then $70 for the lock nut. So it's $310 if he goes all Kahler, or $240 (which is more than an OFR and he won't use those) plus whatever for his locknut.


----------



## Randy (Mar 11, 2009)

Lest we forget that there's no way on Earth Kurt's paying full retail on any of these parts, anyway.


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Mar 11, 2009)

Damn, I like that a lot.  I think it's great you've gone with passive sized humbuckers; I don't think it's fair to force everyone to buy a guitar with oversized EMGs from the getgo. If someone wants to route their guitar for them in the future so be it, but that doesn't mean everyone needs them or the hassle of swapping them out with regular sized passives. 

That said, I'm not a big fan of Kahlers myself (I don't like the cam thingy), and like others have already mentioned, it will drive the price up a shit load. So much so that I'm not sure it'd be worth it. Personally I'd rather have the guitar with either a fixed bridge or an LFR that I would eventually swap out. 

But that guitar looks fucking awesome.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 11, 2009)

Randy said:


> Lest we forget that there's no way on Earth Kurt's paying full retail on any of these parts, anyway.



Are you sure? He doesn't have anything else with Kahlers on it so he might not have a previous relationship with the company, and he wouldn't be ordering that many of them for a small run.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Mar 11, 2009)

I think a Kahler trem, being top-mount, is an absolutely perfect excuse to thin out the body a ton. An RG series or similar is limited because the body needs to be thick enough for the trem block on a floyd. S series are thinner but they have to be highly contoured to get that type of thinness around the edges while maintaining a thick enough main body chunk for the trem block. With the kahler, you could conceivably have a thin contoured body while maintaining a lot of mass for tone.

If this thing was S-type contoured then I'd hit it in an instant.


----------



## Groff (Mar 11, 2009)

synrgy said:


> this is just my personal aethetic taste, but I feel like the horns are too rounded, more akin to an Ibanez S than an RG..





JJ Rodriguez said:


> More like a Jackson Soloist IMO. I dig it, I might even pick one up if there's a run. I'd prefer 27 inch scale. Finish and stuff I don't really care about, unless the guitar is like $1k, in which case I probably wouldn't buy an Agile



The body shape will be the same as the Interceptors. Keep in mind this was a simple mock up to present my idea.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd prefer a beefy body, but wouldn't say no to a contoured S like body.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd love a quality trem on an agile. My hornets trem is OK, but it leaves a lot to be desired compared next to an edge or OFR. A kahler on one would definitely get me looking at my bank account. 

+1 for the headstock should be THE agile headstock.


----------



## sami (Mar 11, 2009)

sweeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 11, 2009)

I REALLY like the reverse "chisel point" headstock on my Septor 727... I see no reason to toss that one out the door.

I'm not a huge Kahler fan... but I'll keep my eye on this project. It may catch my fancy, but I'm kinda not really feeling it right now, as there are tons of flat-top RG-styles out there these days.


----------



## Randy (Mar 11, 2009)

*SUGGESTION:*

We re-open this with a poll of features attached.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 11, 2009)

Randy said:


> *SUGGESTION:*
> 
> We re-open this with a poll of features attached.



+1 It would be awesome if someone could do some decent mockups also.


----------



## CatPancakes (Mar 11, 2009)

i love that headstock, i just fucking love it


----------



## Concerto412 (Mar 11, 2009)

So much rondo gas... we definitely need a poll for this one.
A bolt on model with an alder body and maple board, 25.5" scale would be great. Maybe add a pro model in extended scale, neck thru build, ebony board, etc. 
But it's still a big if, that is whether Kurt would/could actually go for a Kahler equipped model?


----------



## Panterica (Mar 11, 2009)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!
GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME!!!!!


----------



## EliNoPants (Mar 11, 2009)

from a guy who doesn't and won't have money for one for quite a while

a rounded edge like an S model is way sexier and more comfortable than a flat RG style

Kahler wins

that headstock shape is damn fine

and my own recent purchases require me to state that neck-thru and extended scale both = win


----------



## Groff (Mar 11, 2009)

Stengah_2012 said:


> That said, I'm not a big fan of Kahlers myself (I don't like the cam thingy), and like others have already mentioned, it will drive the price up a shit load. So much so that I'm not sure it'd be worth it. Personally I'd rather have the guitar with either a fixed bridge or an LFR that I would eventually swap out.
> 
> But that guitar looks fucking awesome.



The point of this axe is to have a Kahler 7 string 

And certainly, if Kurt can pull off an Ibanez S style body instead of an RG... Then I say DOOO EEET!
We don't know what things will look like on Kurts end as far as pricing goes. I e-mailed him this thread, so he might pop in eventually.


----------



## Groff (Mar 11, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> +1 It would be awesome if someone could do some decent mockups also.



Randy can add color and whatnot. I just wanted to throw the idea out there and see what the reaction was. When he gets time he'll do two with color to fuel the GAS 


EDIT:

We decided to not do a poll _for now._ If this thing gains ground with Kurt, we'll handle that later to help him out.

Alright, Here's what i'm thinking. We make this an S/Soloist style body, and use the Intrepid Headstock. That's what's gonna really set this one apart from the rest. I would REALLY like to see this have a Kahler bridge, but if it IS too cost prohibitive, than TOM and LFR would be our options. As for woods and such, sticking to what the Interceptors have now would be best, because i'm sure there was an epic thread about what to make those when they first came out. Maybe down the road we'll talk about different body woods if Kurt likes this idea, but for now, it's Mahogany and Maple.

I'd like to do trans tops with flame and quilt maple, just as there are now. 

And just as a side thought, since there are single coils in the T7... Perhaps adding a single coil to the middle? (I'm not set on this, but if enough people would like that, then cool)


Oh and Randy informed me that the CAD drawing was traced exactly from an Interceptor, so the "Rounded horns" are the same as on there. (Funny because I thought they looked rounded too! )


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 11, 2009)

It would be Really awesome to take the Interceptor shape, and have it with the S contours. That way its like an RG and an S at the same time... With a Kahler!


----------



## Groff (Mar 11, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> It would be Really awesome to take the Interceptor shape, and have it with the S contours. That way its like an RG and an S at the same time... With a Kahler!



That's what we're doing. The body shape is traced exactly from an Interceptor. But it's going to be all sexy and curvy like an S


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Mar 11, 2009)

In that case, hopping on that! The Kahler will probably be easier for Kurt to use anyway, cause it's top mount and requires less routing than a floyd. There's another thread about an Intrepid "Lead" with a kahler, but I much prefer this idea.

Intrepid Headstock
Interceptor/S/Soloist body
Kahler flatmount bridge
HSH Configuration
Neck Thru?!
Maple 5pc with mahogany wings
Ebony or Maple fretboard. I'd prefer maple actually, trans red with maple is like my new favorite color combo
(finish options)

If those turn out to be the specs I'd put my deposit down.

Edit: as far as name options go, can I suggest the agile Spirit? I heard somewhere that their current names are based on aircraft, and the Spirit was a steath bomber plane (highly contoured and sleek, with sharp edges... just like this!) plus it's easily enough identified as different from the interceptors and makes reference to the S series and Soloists.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 11, 2009)

Edit : nevermind.


----------



## thebhef (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd like to stand on that thing..


----------



## errnestoo (Mar 11, 2009)

At a 25.5" scale and a soloist body id bite, ive been dying to get into the trem game...this seems like a great idea.


----------



## Groff (Mar 12, 2009)

HammerAndSickle said:


> Edit: as far as name options go, can I suggest the agile Spirit? I heard somewhere that their current names are based on aircraft, and the Spirit was a steath bomber plane (highly contoured and sleek, with sharp edges... just like this!) plus it's easily enough identified as different from the interceptors and makes reference to the S series and Soloists.



Good name suggestion! I like.


----------



## Ishan (Mar 12, 2009)

I guess a 7 based on this one : Douglas WRL 590 Floyd NA at HomeOld
Khaler or TOM, Maybe 5 pieces maple/walnut through neck and mahogany wings (or ash, even alder), 25.5" or 27" scale, maple or ebony fingerboard Intrepid headstock.
It would be conform to what has been said in this thread I think.
I'd totally see that with that subtle blood burst finish and an ebony board


----------



## Groff (Mar 12, 2009)

Ishan said:


> I guess a 7 based on this one : Douglas WRL 590 Floyd NA at HomeOld
> Khaler or TOM, Maybe 5 pieces maple/walnut through neck and mahogany wings (or ash, even alder), 25.5" or 27" scale, maple or ebony fingerboard Intrepid headstock.
> It would be conform to what has been said in this thread I think.
> I'd totally see that with that subtle blood burst finish and an ebony board



Nice find! That closely matches what we're going for here.


----------



## Cancer (Mar 12, 2009)

I mentioned this before in another thread today, but I think it bares repeating. New guitar or no, I think Kurt should drop the LFR from any future 7+ guitar he produces that has a trem. The LFR has not been a point of failure, but the installation has been, at best, spotty. It's been like this ever since the original Interceptor shipped. I, for one, even if it was a 7 string X-trem, would much rather see that bridge than continue to deal with the LFR's. Will it jack up the price, probably, will I care, no.


----------



## The Echthros (Mar 12, 2009)

mahogany and maple? sorry...but fail. your basically rehashing a currently available core sound and changing the shape...it's still going to sound like mahogany and maple though.
if its not alder or ash I'm out


----------



## hypermagic (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah make it ash. Everything else sounds like epic win though, especially the interceptor headstock.

Maybe a recessed TOM string-tru along with the Kahler?


----------



## HamBungler (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm digging this idea a lot! I'd be in for this even moreso than the ST, its like exactly what I've been looking for in a 7 string guitar! I'll take one in red 

If the Kahler doesn't work out, perhaps OFRs? Or even a non-locking trem and locking tuners would be badass in my opinion, but if the Kahler works, then hell-fucking-yes!


----------



## Cancer (Mar 13, 2009)

Groff said:


> _*UPDATE!*_
> 
> 
> Alright, Here's what i'm thinking. We make this an S/Soloist style body, and use the Intrepid Headstock. That's what's gonna really set this one apart from the rest. I would REALLY like to see this have a Kahler bridge, but if it IS too cost prohibitive, than TOM and LFR would be our options. As for woods and such, sticking to what the Interceptors have now would be best, because i'm sure there was an epic thread about what to make those when they first came out, no need to repeat it because what's available now works well IMO. Maybe down the road we'll talk about different body woods if Kurt likes this idea, but for now, it's Mahogany and Maple.
> ...



I going to chime and actually contribute to this thread for a change (lol).....

Since you're using the Intrepid headstock (great idea btw, looks great), I'm thinking a distinct departure from the Interceptor should be in order. Here's my list...

: Keep the flat top, great idea
: Solid colors instead of clear (eliminates the need for a top, maybe red, green, black and white)
: Neck thru (obviously)
: I'm fine with Mahogany and Maple, although to keep with the theme, why not Alder? (Actually ash, with the smaller Douglas body to save weight, would be cool).
: Spirit is good name, but how about Javelin (kinda goes with the theme of the Interceptor)?
: What about using a 7 string version of the Intrepid's body (unless you;re going for an Ibanez "S" type of deal)
: Blackouts (passive sized as standard, let nip the pickup issue in the bud from the word go, shall we?)
: 27" inch scale
: Kahler X-trem for 7 string (this is the cheaper version, yes) with the base plate countersunk for greater angle over the rollers.
: 24 frets with 6100 fretwire

Done correctly, and at the proper price point, this could take out the RC7x.


----------



## HANIAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I really dig the S-shaped-body-with-the-Intrepid-headstock idea!!
If it's also a neck-through, than I'll be speechless... I'd like some passive pickups, though.
Great idea, dude!


----------



## Groff (Mar 13, 2009)

Cancer said:


> I going to chime and actually contribute to this thread for a change (lol).....
> 
> Since you're using the Intrepid headstock (great idea btw, looks great), I'm thinking a distinct departure from the Interceptor should be in order. Here's my list...
> 
> ...



Alright. Alder or Ash it is. We'll put that up to a vote. As for the body, I'd like to stick with the S/Soloist stlye. Everything else looks good to me!


I like the idea of using standard sized blackouts. It leaves the passive option open.

Here's a poll

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/80919-agile-javelin-poll.html


----------



## -K4G- (Mar 13, 2009)

Haha. I was saving for an Interceptor custom with Intrepid headstock and you guys came up with this. Perfect timing!


----------



## Groff (Mar 13, 2009)

-K4G- said:


> Haha. I was saving for an Interceptor custom with Intrepid headstock and you guys came up with this. Perfect timing!



Glad i'm not the only one who though it was a cool combo!


----------



## Elysian (Mar 13, 2009)

Groff said:


>



if only the 7 string Kahler were actually that narrow


----------



## Groff (Mar 13, 2009)

Added some of Randy's renders to the OP


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow... looking forward to this if it comes to fruition! It seems like a great instrument, and if it's priced similar to the Interceptors I'll definitely get one!

I'm really imagining it with a maple fretboard, though. No real reason why, but I think it'd look good. Could you do some renders (particularly the red over flame maple one) with a maple fretboard?


----------



## Randy (Mar 13, 2009)

Well, since you were a help and I'm feeling generous:










These have the passives in them, but you get the idea.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Mar 13, 2009)

Gaaaaaaah  

That's pretty damn close to my dream guitar. Hmm... do they make seven string sustainers?  haha

Although seriously, I'm digging this idea SO much.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 13, 2009)

Randy said:


> Well, since you were a help and I'm feeling generous:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do that, and I might be interested. but I dont think im interested for a solid-color body.

Either way, do what you guys want. Hope it works out and looking forward to seeing pic stories.


----------



## Concerto412 (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 for the maple boards. I feel like a broken record that loves slab maple, but I can't deny the Trans Red mockup with a maple board looks like the trump card of that bunch.


----------



## Groff (Mar 13, 2009)

Concerto412 said:


> +1 for the maple boards. I feel like a broken record that loves slab maple, but I can't deny the Trans Red mockup with a maple board looks like the trump card of that bunch.



I see it as a definite option at one point (If this sees the light of day), but ones with Ebony are smexy too.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 13, 2009)

I really like the green, but I seriously think the horns should be pointier.... somewhere, somehow I guess being traced from an interceptor went wrong, because that shape isn't anything like the septor. I know you guys said that it Is going to be interceptor shaped, but im scared somehow that Kurt or the factory will get confused, and use this new shape from the mockups instead of the interceptor shape. 

Compare










On another note, why not take the S curve idea a bit further and do a "Bent" Top, they're SUPER comfy:


----------



## Ishan (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd totally buy that if it is carved like the Douglas I mentioned before and 27" scale


----------



## Panterica (Mar 13, 2009)

i'll take the black n red one


----------



## Randy (Mar 14, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> I really like the green, but I seriously think the horns should be pointier.... somewhere, somehow I guess being traced from an interceptor went wrong, because that shape isn't anything like the septor. I know you guys said that it Is going to be interceptor shaped, but im scared somehow that Kurt or the factory will get confused, and use this new shape from the mockups instead of the interceptor shape.



Taken from this shot, buttercup:


----------



## -K4G- (Mar 14, 2009)

Purple + Maple = Win!


----------



## lobee (Mar 14, 2009)

How about a Broderick RGA7-themed one? Eh? Eh?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 14, 2009)

Randy said:


> Taken from this shot, buttercup:



Oh, I remember when they used that shape for a short period.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Mar 14, 2009)

I actually like the shape we have now ('old' interceptor shape). But I'd be interested to see a mockup of the current Interceptor shape too.


----------



## willybman (Mar 14, 2009)

id like one pro model, satin black. nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Cancer (Mar 15, 2009)

Elysian said:


> if only the 7 string Kahler were actually that narrow




I think Kahler actually makes a 7 string trem now, as opposed to an 8 string one with a missing saddle. Now whether we can get it as an X-trem is a different story.


----------



## errnestoo (Mar 15, 2009)

arite you guys do this with the kahler and the S-series carvetop and the nifty headstock and im in. red or green or black.


----------



## Cancer (Mar 17, 2009)

Any news on this....


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 17, 2009)

I know the point of this guitar is the Kahler, but if that isn't cost effective why not a hipshot hardtail like the Intrepids? That would further separate it from the the Interceptors.

You can say I'm interested if this has an Alder or Ash body and _real_ jumbo frets. Not Agile "jumbo" frets


----------



## eegor (Mar 17, 2009)

I agree on both points. I'd rather have a Hipshot bridge (I really do love them), but I understand that this was proposed mainly for the Kahler. And they really need to start using bigger fretwire, or at least advertise their current stuff as "medium" instead of "jumbo."


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 18, 2009)

Make one in lefty, as a hard tail or string through, with ebony fretboard, passive pups and I'll second the recommendation for a satin finish and it will be a definite purchase immediately.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 18, 2009)

I like them, I'd buy one, even though Im not too keen on the shape - I'd be interested in a body shape like the Schecter Avenger, YUMMEH!!11


----------



## Groff (Mar 18, 2009)

Cancer said:


> Any news on this....



Haven't heard anything from Kurt yet, although I e-mailed him right after I made the thread.

Maybe a few of you should poke him to show there's interest in it.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 18, 2009)

Need a maple fretboarded model!


----------



## Rick (Mar 18, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> It would be Really awesome to take the Interceptor shape, and have it with the S contours. That way its like an RG and an S at the same time... With a Kahler!



That sounds good to me.


----------



## MFB (Mar 18, 2009)

Could we possibly have a 7 string Agile Pro _without_ EMG's? It's easier to go from passive to active but it always looks weird if you go active to passive.


----------



## eegor (Mar 19, 2009)

I have to agree with Ben on this one, unless we go with the passive sized Blackouts, in which case I would be fine with it.

Also, a bit of a tandjent here, but how do you pronounce Kahler? Is it K-ay-ler or K-ah-ler?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 19, 2009)

i always figured k-ah-ler


----------



## Randy (Mar 19, 2009)

MFB said:


> Could we possibly have a 7 string Agile Pro _without_ EMG's? It's easier to go from passive to active but it always looks weird if you go active to passive.





eegor said:


> I have to agree with Ben on this one, unless we go with the passive sized Blackouts, in which case I would be fine with it.



You two didn't notice that the mockups have passive sized Blackouts?


----------



## MFB (Mar 19, 2009)

I saw them and just thought they were EMG's but after going back and looking at it, good call with the passive Blackouts


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 19, 2009)

lobee said:


> How about a Broderick RGA7-themed one? Eh? Eh?



had to quote this for awesome-idea-ness


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 19, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> had to quote this for awesome-idea-ness



You mean, an Interceptor Pro with passives?


----------



## eegor (Mar 19, 2009)

Randy said:


> You two didn't notice that the mockups have passive sized Blackouts?



I did, but I guess I forgot about it.


----------



## Groff (Mar 19, 2009)

MFB said:


> Could we possibly have a 7 string Agile Pro _without_ EMG's? It's easier to go from passive to active but it always looks weird if you go active to passive.



The "Pro" models have passive sized blackouts in them. So that you can do what you like with them.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 19, 2009)

edit ok I gotcha, on these Kahler mockups, not agile guitars already produced.


----------



## eegor (Mar 19, 2009)

There are mockups of this particular design that show the blackouts on the pro models.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyways im sure im speaking for a majority of people when I suggest there really should be a MAPLE FRETBOARD model too. We need a Maple fretboard Agile 7 with some kinda tremolo.


----------



## Groff (Mar 19, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> Anyways im sure im speaking for a majority of people when I suggest there really should be a MAPLE FRETBOARD model too. We need a Maple fretboard Agile 7 with some kinda tremolo.



I'm certainly open to the idea


----------



## eegor (Mar 19, 2009)

I am as well, as long as he can take care of that dye-on-the-fretboard problem he's had lately.


----------



## Elysian (Mar 19, 2009)

eegor said:


> I have to agree with Ben on this one, unless we go with the passive sized Blackouts, in which case I would be fine with it.
> 
> Also, a bit of a tandjent here, but how do you pronounce Kahler? Is it K-ay-ler or K-ah-ler?



They say K-ay-ler when you call them


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 19, 2009)

Groff said:


> I'm certainly open to the idea



Cool, well see if kurt could make like 3 different models, two with ebony (25 and 27? or diff colors, whichever) one with maple.. im sure that would please most crowds.


----------



## bhuba135 (Mar 20, 2009)

Maple fretboard and 27" scale. Solid Black finish. Bolt-on. Oiled Neck.

Kind of like the ESP M-II's with duncans... only 7 string, and agile, and an s/rg style body.

If there is any serious involvement, the second i hear about it if its along these lines, that money being saved for another 27 fretter will be transferred quite quickly!!


Also, for tuners, anything but Sperzel! I love those tuners, i really do on my carvin six and seven, but for those of us that would want to load it up with very heavy strings, it would be nice to not take a drill to something we just payed for. Grover is good!


----------



## Groff (Mar 21, 2009)

bhuba135 said:


> Maple fretboard and 27" scale. Solid Black finish. Bolt-on. Oiled Neck.
> 
> Kind of like the ESP M-II's with duncans... only 7 string, and agile, and an s/rg style body.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Grover is pretty much the standard to me. Almost all my guitars have them, except for my LTD.


----------



## eegor (Mar 21, 2009)

So, are we any closer to seeing this guitar being put into production?


----------



## Groff (Mar 23, 2009)

eegor said:


> So, are we any closer to seeing this guitar being put into production?



Haven't heard anything from Kurt, so, no


----------



## Isan (Mar 23, 2009)

gay sauce


----------



## bhuba135 (Mar 23, 2009)

KUUUURRRRRRTTTTTT!!!! KURRRRRRTTT!!!


i figure if we yell real loud he'll hear us eventually!


----------



## Groff (Mar 23, 2009)

bhuba135 said:


> KUUUURRRRRRTTTTTT!!!! KURRRRRRTTT!!!
> 
> 
> i figure if we yell real loud he'll hear us eventually!



Haha, maybe.

I never got a reply from him when I e-mailed him. But he's always very busy, so i'm not gonna pressure him or anything. He's sure to chime in at some point.


----------



## bhuba135 (Mar 23, 2009)

i just cant get over the idea of basically an s-series with more balls and a better finished product overall then the s-7...



Please Kurt, for all that is holy, and awesome, and METALZ!!!!, please hear us!!!


----------



## eegor (Mar 23, 2009)

Groff said:


> Haha, maybe.
> 
> I never got a reply from him when I e-mailed him. But he's always very busy, so i'm not gonna pressure him or anything. He's sure to chime in at some point.



Apparently he's going to be extremely busy for the next 2 weeks or so, so that'll probably put a hold on this idea for a while.


----------



## Groff (Mar 23, 2009)

eegor said:


> Apparently he's going to be extremely busy for the next 2 weeks or so, so that'll probably put a hold on this idea for a while.



Then we'll just have to GAS over a non-existent guitar until we know it's fate


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 27, 2009)

bumping ! sorry, we need more 7 string agiles, not 8 strings! 

Maybe you guys should email Kurt and ask if he would do a kahler model with just the standard Intrepid of Interceptor shape? the new body might be whats holding Kurt up on this one getting going?


----------



## Groff (Mar 29, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> bumping ! sorry, we need more 7 string agiles, not 8 strings!
> 
> Maybe you guys should email Kurt and ask if he would do a kahler model with just the standard Intrepid of Interceptor shape? the new body might be whats holding Kurt up on this one getting going?



That's an option, but I REALLY would like a nice sleek S body. I haven't heard anything from Kurt, I e-mailed him, and PMd him, but haven't heard anything.


----------



## bhuba135 (Mar 29, 2009)

keep hope alive, im GASing way too hard for this to give up!!!


----------



## eegor (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah, I'm actually planning on putting a deposit on one of these if they come out.


----------



## Groff (Apr 1, 2009)

Man i'm GASing for one of these


----------



## eegor (Apr 1, 2009)

Must...have...7-string with Kahler...


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 1, 2009)

Agreed.


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 1, 2009)

that purple pro model is teh sex


----------



## MFB (Apr 1, 2009)

So, since I haven't really chimed in this since my mishap about the EMG/Blackouts, and don't have the time to read 11 pages I do have some quick thoughts on these :

- On the Pro's, would they be a glossy neck or a satin finish? What about possibly doing it the Carvin style with it still being neck-thru/set but unfinished?

- If you want to do something sleek like the S series, why not change the knobs so that they run diagonally (ala Strat style) with the 3 way still in the middle and make the jack top-mounted? That pretty much begs for it to be thinner like an S series.

- Are the boards gonna be all blank or any chance of fret markers? Maybe we could do the luminescent side ones and give it some more spice.


----------



## eegor (Apr 1, 2009)

MFB said:


> - On the Pro's, would they be a glossy neck or a satin finish? What about possibly doing it the Carvin style with it still being neck-thru/set but unfinished?



I like the Carvin-style idea, but I've come to adore the gloss finish on my Septor, so sign me up for that.



> - If you want to do something sleek like the S series, why not change the knobs so that they run diagonally (ala Strat style) with the 3 way still in the middle and make the jack top-mounted? That pretty much begs for it to be thinner like an S series.



I was under the assumption that this was going to be a flat-top, but that sounds like a good idea as well.



> - Are the boards gonna be all blank or any chance of fret markers? Maybe we could do the luminescent side ones and give it some more spice.



Luminescent side dots would cause the price to skyrocket. I'd think people would ask for some kind of markers (this is aimed at shredders, right?), but I'd prefer blank.


----------



## MFB (Apr 1, 2009)

eegor said:


> Luminescent side dots would cause the price to skyrocket.



That's what I wasn't sure of. I knew they could be pricey but wasn't completely sure on just _how pricey

_ Happy 777!


----------



## robotsatemygma (Apr 2, 2009)

Some sweet ideas here guys... I would be in on this but I really don't like the Kahler idea at all. Sorry. 

I'm really liking the idea for the body though, the S series is so comfortable and form fitting it's nice for long gigs. I think it's a great option Agile hasn't been catering too. 

I think the color options are great, and the "Pro" series with flamed maple tops is a great idea. But I think there should be a color option that is unique to the line, much like the Intrepid 8's have the natural option with a maple fretboard. 

If I had it my way, I'd make it out of alder, with a OFR, and a HxS pickup configuration in yellow, and I'm in 100%.


----------



## bhuba135 (Apr 2, 2009)

although OFR's are the best imo next to schallers, a kahler on a seven production model(as it would be) would be the first and only that im aware of for a very decent price. The hope in my eyes at least, is to get something of great quality that i cant get just anywhere, and still be completely satisfied with it. 

Besides, mixing it up a little with a different trem never hurt anyone


----------



## eegor (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd prefer the Kahler because it's a top-mount trem system. I hate dealing with Floyd Roses of all kinds.


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2009)

i think you should avoid the name 'intruder'


----------



## Bygde (Apr 2, 2009)

Randy said:


>


GAS! It's not healthy for my economy to see pics like this! It would be even worse if it was green. Mockup someone?


----------



## eegor (Apr 2, 2009)

Here are the mockups from that pole a while ago:



Randy said:


> Based on the ideas Groff and I have been kicking around, here's generally what we're looking at.
> 
> *Standard Model:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 2, 2009)

yea if that purple pro had a maple fretboard i would definitely get it!


----------



## Mattayus (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh man, if there was ever a natural finish with ebony board i'd be on it in seconds!!  I've never played a kahler either... could be interesting...


----------



## bhuba135 (Apr 2, 2009)

god those pics being posted again makes me drooolllzzzzzz


----------



## eegor (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't wait for these things to become a reality.


----------



## BlackWidowESP (Apr 2, 2009)

NICE!!!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Apr 2, 2009)

any news?


----------



## BlackWidowESP (Apr 2, 2009)

Do white and black with maple boards + kahlers.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 3, 2009)

+1 on the purple pro + maple board.


----------



## HANIAK (Apr 3, 2009)

Any news on this?? I'm GASing for the 27'' black finish!!
Is it necessary to massive-mail Kurt?


----------



## -K4G- (Apr 3, 2009)

HANIAK said:


> Any news on this?? I'm GASing for the 27'' black finish!!
> Is it necessary to massive-mail Kurt?



He must be very busy with the upcoming Intrepid 7. 
We'll just wait.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 3, 2009)

Which upcoming Intrepid 7?? Or did you mean 8s.


----------



## eegor (Apr 3, 2009)

HANIAK said:


> Any news on this?? I'm GASing for the 27'' black finish!!
> Is it necessary to massive-mail Kurt?



That would probably only serve to piss him off. He already knows about this (I think).


----------



## bhuba135 (Apr 4, 2009)

i hope he knows, i just hope he doesn't write it off as four dudes massively posting on one thread trying to get a certain guitar, hahaha


----------



## Groff (Apr 5, 2009)

bhuba135 said:


> i hope he knows, i just hope he doesn't write it off as four dudes massively posting on one thread trying to get a certain guitar, hahaha



He _has_ to know. I e-mailed AND PM'd him.


----------



## bhuba135 (Apr 6, 2009)

i definitely know of at least two other people besides me too that are interested in this guitar besides forumites, so please kurt, heed our calls!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 7, 2009)

yea. Im sure it'd sell more than putting up 20 different models of 8 strings..


----------



## RazorPlarx (Apr 7, 2009)

i say make the body a bit sharper


----------



## eegor (Apr 7, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> yea. Im sure it'd sell more than putting up 20 different models of 8 strings..



To be fair, there are only two models, but they both have a considerable amount of options.

I hope this comes quickly. I don't mean to rush Kurt, but I've got some money set aside for this, so I hope it comes along before I have to buy something else!


----------



## HANIAK (Apr 8, 2009)

eegor said:


> To be fair, there are only two models, but they both have a considerable amount of options.
> 
> I hope this comes quickly. I don't mean to rush Kurt, but I've got some money set aside for this, so I hope it comes along before I have to buy something else!



+1


----------



## Groff (Apr 8, 2009)

eegor said:


> To be fair, there are only two models, but they both have a considerable amount of options.



Which is why I have hopes for this model having the same nice array of options.


----------



## eegor (Apr 8, 2009)

Good point. I'd like to see a version of this with a Hipshot hardtail because I've fallen in love with the one on my Intrepid, although I won't be saddened if it doesn't happen.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeh. I just hope there is ANY neckthru trem'd 7s soon with a maple fretboard and figured top.. I dont care if its a kahler, floyd, whatever, or intrepid, interceptor or other.. just put one out!


----------



## Groff (Apr 9, 2009)

eegor said:


> Good point. I'd like to see a version of this with a Hipshot hardtail because I've fallen in love with the one on my Intrepid



Thats what made me think of using a hipshot style bridge for a hardtail model. I had the Agile one on the intrepid standard and it was badass!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, I caved and bought the Agile Septor 727.. although if Kurt does make a 7 string neckthru trem with Quilt top and Maple fretboard, I'll probably sell it and buy one of those..

So hopefully someday! That'd be so great.


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd definitely buy either the black or white one.


----------



## 6or7mattersnot (Apr 14, 2009)

These mock-ups are pure win. I like the headstock shape, but I'm not into 8 strings... 7's perfect for me, and I love Kahler trems, even though they have the bending problem... I love the purple quilt one and the black one too. If they're cheap enough, I would definitely get one eventually, depending on if these are cheap or not. 700-800+ is a bit out of my price range right now... XD


----------



## bhuba135 (Apr 21, 2009)

KURT!!!!!!



Just giving a shoutout, thats all


----------



## eegor (Apr 21, 2009)

This needs to happen.


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes it does! I would for sure get the purple pro! Are those blackouts its gonna have?


----------



## Randy (Apr 21, 2009)

That's the plan, man.


----------



## Collapse (Apr 21, 2009)

mmm I would like to have a hornet pro 7 with a kahler


----------



## Panterica (Apr 23, 2009)

Collapse said:


> mmm I would like to have a hornet pro 7 with a kahler



YEEEEEESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!
This!!!!


----------



## Isan (Apr 27, 2009)

BUMP!


----------



## eegor (Apr 27, 2009)

Indeed. I'm really looking forward to having one, assuming it actually happens.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 27, 2009)

Electric purple Agile 7 baritone with blackouts and kahler trem = epic win.


----------



## Groff (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm surprised Kurt hasn't chimed in at all, I sent him a PM, an e-mail, and I think Randy sent an e-mail too.


----------



## bhuba135 (Apr 27, 2009)

:/... Man i'm really hoping this happens too. Give him a little bit longer, and then bombard him again. He may get the message, haha


----------



## Randy (Apr 28, 2009)

You know, the biggest thing is that there's a pretty steady flow of interest in this project and it was kinda designed with the idea of limiting the amount of "retooling" they'd have to do in the Rondo factory to make it. *sigh*

Hopefully it doesn't fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Groff (May 10, 2009)

For great justice.


----------



## eegor (May 10, 2009)

This needs to happen.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 10, 2009)

I NEED KAHLER TREMS ON MY GUITARS!!!....or atleast one of them  and I ONLY play 7s (and hopefully 8s soon enough) NEED KAHLER TREM NAOOWW!!


----------



## bhuba135 (May 15, 2009)

Why aren't these real yet


----------



## xfatal (May 16, 2009)

God that purple looks soooo good.


----------



## ConcealerofFate (May 16, 2009)

I just joined SS.org a few days ago, don't even own a 7-string yet, but I have to say, this idea is phenomenal. We have to keep telling Kurt about this. I think we should organize and send him steady e-mails about it.


----------



## bhuba135 (May 17, 2009)

ConcealerofFate said:


> I just joined SS.org a few days ago, don't even own a 7-string yet, but I have to say, this idea is phenomenal. We have to keep telling Kurt about this. I think we should organize and send him steady e-mails about it.



Organize and send him e-mails, yes, steady e-mails, no. The last thing we want to do is go overboard and piss him off


But, KURTPLEASEMAKETHISMUTHAFUCKINGUITARPLEASSEE!


----------



## xfatal (May 22, 2009)

Any updates?

I hope this doesn't get forgotten!


----------



## JPMDan (May 22, 2009)

I do miss having a SLSMG and a 7 string version of it with kahler and blackouts would be much better..... me likey this very much!!!


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Jun 2, 2009)

Any updates on the status of this?


----------



## Cadavuh (Jun 3, 2009)

I was jussssst about to bump this when i noticed it already had been . Ide like some updates as well


----------



## Groff (Jun 3, 2009)

HammerAndSickle said:


> Any updates on the status of this?



None whatsoever 

It's future is looking bleak. I mean, if Kurt hasn't said anything for this amount of time, and hasn't responded to a handful of e-mails and a couple PMs, then I assume the answer is no.

It's unfortunate, people seem to really like this - and having a nice S-style(Or even flat top) 7 string with a Kahler sounds like such a sexy guitar.


----------



## xfatal (Jun 3, 2009)

That is extremely disappointing to hear.


----------



## Groff (Jun 5, 2009)

xfatal said:


> That is extremely disappointing to hear.



Yeah. Especially since I was rather proud of the idea.


----------



## Groff (Jul 23, 2009)

If we can get this in an 8 string, then we should be able to get it in a thin body 7-string version.

...Please Kurt?


----------



## MFB (Jul 23, 2009)

Groff said:


> *Interceptor picture*
> 
> If we can get this in an 8 string, then we should be able to get it in a thin body 7-string version.
> 
> ...Please Kurt?



Honestly, e-mail him and tell him that. I'm sure he'd be fine with the idea, and I don't remember off the top of my head what colors those came in but suggest some alternate color options and see what he says. I mean, it's not that big of a change and I'm sure he's be willing to do it.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 23, 2009)

For those that haven't noticed, one of the big things about all of the new models is that they ALL USE EXISTING BODY SHAPES and thus require minimal changes to existing tooling to produce. You're asking for a completely new body design that there is zero evidence will sell beyond the handful of people in this thread... added to the fact that in true forum fashion most people in the thread won't order one anyways.


----------



## Groff (Jul 23, 2009)

technomancer said:


> For those that haven't noticed, one of the big things about all of the new models is that they ALL USE EXISTING BODY SHAPES and thus require minimal changes to existing tooling to produce. You're asking for a completely new body design that there is zero evidence will sell beyond the handful of people in this thread... added to the fact that in true forum fashion most people in the thread won't order one anyways.



Because IIRC there was a sleek body SX guitar on the site a few months ago. We were going off that. And at the very least we're asking for a flat top guitar. And personally i'd be willing to make this just a Khaler'd Interceptor with the Intrepid headstock. I'm more than willing to work with the design, nothing is set in stone.



MFB said:


> Honestly, e-mail him and tell him that. I'm sure he'd be fine with the idea, and I don't remember off the top of my head what colors those came in but suggest some alternate color options and see what he says. I mean, it's not that big of a change and I'm sure he's be willing to do it.



Me and Randy both have, as well as sent PMs. We have gotten no response.


----------



## Randy (Jul 23, 2009)

technomancer said:


> You're asking for a completely new body design



This is at least mildly incorrect, as the body was CAD'd out using the original Interceptor body *see jacksonplayer's old thread*, in an effort to differentiate while still using a semi-stock design.


----------



## keeper006 (Jul 23, 2009)

PLEASE make a lefty. Please. Just the one model like other companies and I'd be happy. I have to say "Spirit" is not as cool as Interceptor and the other plane names. Javelin is better. Or how about Sabre, Warhawk or Mirage. Here's a whole page of cool fighter plane names http://www.fighter-planes.com/jetstart.htm (Fokker is my favorite- "Crank that Fokker!"), Plus maybe nobody has brought up that there were already these with the tacky graphic on the body- Buy Steinberger Spirit GT-Pro Deluxe Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend


----------



## Ironberry (Jul 23, 2009)

Apophis said:


> Also remember that Kahler bridges are not so cheap after all, so that combo could be a little more than everyone expect



Ya, and neither are blackouts...


----------



## Randy (Jul 24, 2009)

Ironberry said:


> Ya, and neither are blackouts...



But that'd be the 'Pro' model, which would be made with the intention of being comparable to the Interceptor Pro (which sports 707's already; which are actually pricier than the Blackouts).

As for the issue with the Kahler... yeah, it'll jack up the price a bit but if they're willing to offer the more expensive/less common 8 string version on the new Intrepid/Interceptor thing then it's not a stretch to offer it on this.


----------



## ticklemeasian (Jul 26, 2009)

how about a deeper cut on the lower horn like the rusty coolie signature?



keeper006 said:


> PLEASE make a lefty. Please. Just the one model like other companies and I'd be happy. I have to say "Spirit" is not as cool as Interceptor and the other plane names. Javelin is better. Or how about Sabre, Warhawk or Mirage. Here's a whole page of cool fighter plane names Fighter Planes / jets / military aircraft (Fokker is my favorite- "Crank that Fokker!"), Plus maybe nobody has brought up that there were already these with the tacky graphic on the body- Buy Steinberger Spirit GT-Pro Deluxe Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend



ibanez has the saber or sabre dont remember which one but it's their whole s series line


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2009)

Man, I hope this somehow goes through.


----------



## Groff (Jul 28, 2009)

ticklemeasian said:


> how about a deeper cut on the lower horn like the rusty coolie signature?



While it would be nice, we are trying to stick with the basic Agile shape here.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 29, 2009)

Groff said:


> If we can get this in an 8 string, then we should be able to get it in a thin body 7-string version.
> 
> ...Please Kurt?



Wait, when did that happen?

Actually, how did that happen and this get turned down?


----------



## TomasO (Aug 8, 2009)

so... i hate to ask but whatever happened to this? there still a chance of a production run?


----------



## Fzau (Aug 8, 2009)

Ah crap, I actually went through the whole 19 pages 
Anyway.. it sounded like an awesome idea! I'd buy that immediately!
Especially with a see-through white finish! (for some reason I just dream of those all the time for the past year  )
Let's hope this will ever actually get produced


----------



## Devit (Aug 9, 2009)

I SAW THIS GUITAR LISTED YESTERDAY ON THE SITE!!!!

it was on page 16, exactly as described here, but i cant seem to find it now


----------



## HANIAK (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, it has been discussed that Rondo does not have a production S-body guitar, but today I found this:







Isn't this the body we're looking for? (I know it is what I am looking for...)
Just imagine an Agile 7 with this S-body, and the rest of the specs identical to an Interceptor!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 29, 2009)

the white one is pure sex!


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 29, 2009)

HANIAK said:


> Well, it has been discussed that Rondo does not have a production S-body guitar, but today I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had one of these (loved it infact) however the body shape is more like a jackson SLSMG, which if you ask me is better (Though it IS the same concept). If it had 1 more string and 2 more frets (or one or the other) I likely would've kept it.


----------



## Groff (Aug 29, 2009)

HANIAK said:


> Well, it has been discussed that Rondo does not have a production S-body guitar, but today I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was this guitar body that actually we were going to suggest using to get that S look. It's not super thin, but it's sleek and sexy. It fits what we had in mind perfectly IMO, while sticking to the existing Rondo catalog.

But as you've seen thus far in the thread, there has been no word from Kurt either via e-mail response or PM response. 
I'd still like to see this guitar go into production, obviously, because I was proud of my idea. I mean, if we can get a Kahler'd Intrepid 8 string, and a FRETLESS intrepid 8 string (Which are both FAR more of a niche instrument) I don't see why this would be a bad idea. Then again, this is the brainchild of me and Randy, so perhaps we just love our baby too much


----------



## spineshank118 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello, I don't know if anyone already knows this but I asked Kurt about this idea and linked him here and he said that a 6 string model with a kahler is production for 2011. Maybe if everyone e-mailed him now he would be a little more motivated to do a 7 string model.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 22, 2010)

It would be a cool guitar, I just hate that headstock on anything but an 8. The bulkiness just works for it.


----------

